# Wo liegt hier der Fehler?



## xloouch (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. 

Ich komme bei meinem Server (SUSE Linux 9.0 Pro, apache, mysql,php,ssh) nicht via www drauf. 

Dazu muss ich sagen, in meinem Providerinternen Netzt klapt das ganze jedoch. Ein Kollege von mir kommt ohne weiteres auf meinen Server via http://www. Jedoch die anderen, welche nicht auf dem ISP-Netz sind, nicht. 

Verwunderlich hierbei ist aber, dass ich via SSH von überall auf meinen Server zugreifen kann.. somit nicht ISP abhängig. 

Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen, oder mir einen Lösungsansatz geben?

Ich habe eine Gratisdomain bei http://www.dyndns.org gemacht.

Gruss

Xloouch


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Problem.
> ...


Weil dein Nameserver deine Domain nicht auflösen kann.


----------



## xloouch (17. Februar 2004)

aha...

Und wie soll ich hier nun weitergehen? ich verstehe nicht, wieso es bei den ISP internen geht, bei den Externen jedoch nicht, und wieso dass es via ssh geht...

kann mir jemand ein gutes tutorial dazu empfehlen, oder direkt einen lösungsvorschlag geben?


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *aha...
> 
> Und wie soll ich hier nun weitergehen? ich verstehe nicht, wieso es bei den ISP internen geht, bei den Externen jedoch nicht, und wieso dass es via ssh geht...
> ...



Gehst du per ssh über die domain oder über die ip?


Bei denen Intern kann es aus verschiedenen Gründen gehen, so haben die eventuell einen internen DNS Server laufen der diesen Namen auflösen kann.


----------



## xloouch (17. Februar 2004)

ok. ich geh direkt über den domain rein... das ist ja das, was ich nicht verstehe..


----------



## xloouch (17. Februar 2004)

ps. über die direkteingabe der IP-Adresse im ie komm ich auch nicht auf den server!


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *ok. ich geh direkt über den domain rein... das ist ja das, was ich nicht verstehe.. *



was sagt:

host [domain] ?
Firewall blockierung?


----------



## xloouch (17. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich es auf meinem Server eingebe, steht da die domain und die ip adresse... wenn ich es in der schule mache, kennt er den befehl nicht...

unter windows  das ganze gar nicht erst...


----------

